# Corsair H70 mutiert der Frankenstein Mod erblickt die Welt. Aktuell: 3+4. Outdoor Radi anschliesen



## Tequilaomega (30. Juni 2011)

So nun nach langem hin und her, Modde ich auch meine H70. 

Zwar erstmals nur mit vorhandenen Mitteln, also nicht erschrecken was ihr dann zu sehen bekommt. 

Weil wenn es die Pumpe mit dem großen Radiator nicht aufnehmen kann und durchbrennt ist sowie so eine komplett Wakü am Start. 

Bilder und ein Lebenszeichen sollten vielleicht später noch kommen. Nur wenn es das "'Teil" dann auch läuft . Radiator und Schläuche hab ich soweit vorbereitet, AGB steht bereit. Flüssigkeit auch. 

Nun geht es an Pumpen & Radiator Ausbau und demontieren. Hoffe mal das es reibungsfrei klappt. Info´s hab ich mir so gut wie es geht geholt. 
Hoffe es hilft und das mit den Entlüften gut funktioniert. 

Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod*

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und gutes Gelingen meine Unterstützung ist dir sicher


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html



> 1x120 Noiseblocker Silent Wings PUR


Noiseblocker baut keine Silent Wings, Be Quiet! baut die Silent Wings Pur*e*.

Wenn du keinen größeren Radi einbaust, was bringt dir dann der Mod?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen größeren Radi einbaust, was bringt dir dann der Mod?


 
Eine andere Optik?


----------



## Tequilaomega (30. Juni 2011)

*Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Es ist voll bracht, auf die Schnelle ist mir mal der Name für den Radi nur als Frankenstein in den Sinn gekommen.

Muss als Vorwort mal sagen alles was für den Mod verwendet wurde lag einfach mal so herum. 

Momentan läuft Prime das ich mal Werte habe. Nach genau 1Std sagt mir Aida64:

CPU: 43°C
Kerne alle: 45°C 
Wasser Temp: 30°C

Hab den Takt für den ersten Test mal auf 3,7GHz @ 1,380V

Vollkommen Passiv im Moment. Wohl das auf was ich hinaus wollte Temp. senken und das Teil trotzdem leiser machen ohne Verlust. 
Glaube das ich die Pumpe nochmal abnehmen muss und die Wärmeleitpaste nochmal richtig auftragen muss.

So nun mal zum Umbau direkt. 

Demontage der H70 lass ich mal aus. 

Dann aber erste shice passiert mit dem Stanleymesser beim Abtrennen der Leitungen an der Pumpe gleich mal schön in die Fingerkuppe geschnitten. 
Verarztet und weiter mit dem Umbau.file:///C:/Users/Peter/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif

Welche Seite Vor und Rücklauf ist hab ich anhand andere Mod´s gleich gewusst und blieb mir dann soweit testen erspart. Die Schläuche was ich hier liegen hatte haben gleich mal überall super gepasst, so dass ich sie nur noch leicht mir Schrumpfschläuche und Kabelbinder rutschfest angebracht habe. Leider an keinen Enden die Möglichkeit für Anschlüsse momentan halt noch. Folgt sicher noch mit weitern umbau. 

Dann ging es weiter mit den Radiator und Schläuchen vorbereitet. Durchgespült auf Dichtheit geprüft. Wenn er es nicht wäre hätte ich noch 3 andere als Ersatz oder spätere Ausbaustufe. 
Nun zum Radi hab grob nach gemessen und die Rohrlänge beträgt ca. 13,5m mit 8mm Innendurchmesser. 

Nach den Radi die Schläuche auf die Pumpe gesteckt Kinderleicht hatte ich mir von meiner 7 Jährigen Nichte sagen lassen dir mir brav geholfen hat. Sogar gleich verarztet. Die Kinder heut zu Tage haben es drauf!

So in 2min mal eben einen AGB gebastelt, ne halb Liter Mineralwasserflasche musste herhalten. Öffnungen durch den Stoppel. 

Dann ging auch direkt ans befühlen. 

Über einen Trichter den ich auf die Zuleitung zur Pumpe gesteckt habe, so konnte ich mal mehr als die Hälfte des Radi ohne größere Schwierigkeiten füllen. Danach wurde es etwas tricky. Dann konnte ich aber schon die Pumpe anwerfen und über den Trichter einfach immer mehr Flüssigkeit nach schütten. Kann aber überhaupt nicht sagen wie viel da Reinging. Hab das Originale Kühlwasser als erstes in den Kreislauf gefüllt danach Wasser mit G48 Frostschutz. Erstmals als Übergangslösung was Besseres kommt noch.

Weil im Großen und Ganzen war es eh nur ein Test ob es hinhaut nächste Frage ist wie lange. 
Nun noch ein paar Bilder. Schön ist es nicht aber auf die Schnelle. Der Rest wird mit dem Casemod verbessert und optimiert.


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Mal meine Fragen...... Wie war die Lufttemp? Wie groß ist der Durchfluss pro h geschätzt?

Mit G48 dürfte es m.M.n. nicht wirklich lange halten... ich geb dem "Ding" 1-2 Monate bevor die Pumpe den Geist aufgibt..... aber nagelt mich nicht drauf fest is nur ne Schätzung


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Eine andere Optik?


 Stimmt, der Radi sieht wirklich cool aus (ziemlich verbogene Lamellen, aber ich mein das ernst, der ist passiv sicher ziemlich stark).
So macht das ganze wieder etwas Sinn, wobei eine bessere Pumpe und ein besserer Kühler nicht viel mehr gekostet hätten und leiser wären (und du dich damit nicht verletzt hättest).


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Wenn man mit nem Messer nicht aufpasst schneidet man sich halt.... hät auch beim Schneiden der Schläuche passieren können 

Aber es freut mich persönlich immer wieder wenn Leute einfach mal ungewohnte Wege gehn und sich einfach mal selbst was bauen mit dem was sie so da haben, statt in den nächsten Laden zu rennen und irgendwas zu kaufen.... durch solchen Ideenreichtum wird die Welt wenigstens mal wieder etwas bunter (und ich mein damit nicht die G48-Wasser-Maischung  )


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Das ganze erinnert an die ur-Waküs, es fehlt nur der selbst gebaute Kühler... 

Wie groß ist der Radi und wo hast du ihn her? 

@ Takei:
Naja, beim Schlauchschneiden rutscht man nicht so leicht ab...
In dem Fall geb ich dir recht, das ganze sieht schon cool aus, das könnte ein schönes Passivsystem werden. *Anreg zum Weiterbasteln*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

 goiler AGB - und Kaufradis sind eh doof 
(wobei ich bei dem wirklich mal ein paar Stunden mit ner Pinzette und Spitzzange einplanen würde)


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Ich glaub hier sind wir uns drei mal einig...... das muss gefeiert werden

Tequila das is echt ein Bravourstück ^^ in Sachen Lamellenrichten muss ich mich aber ruyven_macaran anschließen ^^


----------



## X Broster (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Ich hab mir mal die Fingerkuppe abgeschnitten beim Versuch einen Tintenkiller durchzuschneiden.

Cooler Mod, meine H70 kühlt auch schon sehr gut passiv im Urzustand, dieser "Test-Mod" toppt das natürlich. Immer schön wie man Hardware verändern kann.


----------



## Tequilaomega (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

@Takei Naoda die Raumtemp liegt ca. bei 20°C 

@Uter: Dachte zuvor eigtl das die H70 reichen sollte dem war aber nicht so, gerade erst 3 Monate alt. Für Umbau gerade recht. 

So nun kann ich etwas mehr berichten, die Pumpe ist in der Aufnahme der Wärme viel zuschwach, das Wasser steigt nicht über 30°C im AGB. 

Der Kühler selbst stammt glaube ich aus einen alten Setra Reisebus und war bei der Klima oder so. Wenn ich mal weiter ausbaue denke ich das ich 2 od 3 weitere was ich noch besitze dazu kloppte. Die lasse ich mir dann aber wenn von meinen Onkel schön verlöten (Klimakältetechniker) würd mir auch einfach ne Kompressorkühlung passteln (aber zu Laut und teuer im Betrieb). Mach mir halt ne Schöne und Stylische GFK abdeckung darüber und mich störts dann nicht. Locker mal 200€ beim Radi gesparrt und Passiv sicher Topwerte. 

Was schon fix in Planung steht ist neuer CPU Kühler hoffe dann mehr Temp. aufnahme danach mal Graka + Mobo + Pumpe. Reihen folge steht noch nicht fest. 

Nun mit 4Ghz @ 1,50V mal so für Max Hitze entwicklung im Prime laufen lassen, CPU 51°C und Radi + Schläuche nicht fühlbar warm. Einzige die Zuleitung zum Radi die ist gerade mal Lauwarm. 

Das das meine erste Wakü ist und ich mich noch nicht weiter damit befasst habe ist ja noch alles Ausbau fähig. 

Kühlwasser wird sobald wie möglich getauscht, wobei schmierung hat das jetzige Gemisch auf der Haut mehr als das Originale 

Denk mal es wird ein Ausergewöhnlicher Mod werde. War mir beim Thema ja noch nicht so sicher 

Das mitn verschneiden war einfach blöd, hab meiner Nichte neben bei erklärt wie das funktioniert, mit 7 Jahren lässt sie einfach nicht so schnell locker mit ihren Fragen. 

Die Lamellen werd ich mal bei Langeweile gerade biegen, trau mich aber sagen das der Radi mindestens 15Jahre aufn Buckl hat und ein einsames Leben in der hintersten Garagen Ecke hatte.


----------



## Tequilaomega (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Der Durchfluss ist recht bescheiden sehe ich gerade. 

Es rinnt vor sich hin, hab die Rückleitung im AGB nach oben gezogen und gesehen das es gerade mal so durchläuft also ohne Druck. 

Da muss wohl doch bald eine bessere Pumpe her.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

So lange es kalt bleibt, ist genug Druck da - oder brauchst du unbedingt einen Springbrunnen? Kannst ja mal eine zweite Flasche präparieren und nachmessen, wie schnell Wasser aus der einen in die andere gepumpt wird. 30 l/h sehen nicht wirklich nach viel aus, halten die Hardware aber kühl.
(haltbarere Pumpe sollte man natürlich bereitlegen, aber Erfahrungsberichte zur Lebensdauer gemoddeter Corsairs sind immer willkommen  )


----------



## Tequilaomega (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Werd die Tage sicher noch daran basteln.

Die Schläuche sind ja nur mit nen 6mm ID und im Übergang zum Radi steckt der Schlauch in den Küpferrohren. Dort ist sicher eine Schachstelle was aber dann wenn mal Schraubanschlüsse vorhanden wären durch dickere Schläuche also min. 9mm ID ersetzt werden. Das diese zu dem Radi passen. Nachdem ich ja 4 im ganzen habe möcht ich mich nicht wirklich davon trennen 

Lan-Party brauch ich momentan halt nicht so schnell eine Planen auser direkt bei mir dann kann ich wenigstens auch Tripple Tft zocken 

Teste gerade an vielen Komponenten gleichzeitig. PC mi Wakü + Casemod übergehend zum Optimalen Gamingschreibtisch  (3x24") und dann soll noch die Selfmade 5.1 Suround Platz finden. Stereo sind mal pro seite 2x13er Tmt 1x10cm Breitbänder 1x 28mm Hochtöner. Hab zu den Thema ja schon so eine Idee. Würd ich endlich mal mit einen Tagebuch anfangen wüsstet ihr schon mehr. 

Da sieht man dann auch meine Leidenschaft zum selber machen. Im ersten Blick etwas Chaotisch aber wenns fertig ist. Hoff ich Perfekt und Optisch schön für mich


----------



## Tequilaomega (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Also diese Aha Effekte von ner Wakü im Prototypen-Phase sind nicht ohne. 

Tiefste Temp was ich im Betrieb sehe sind 30°C bei wohl 22°C Raum Temp. 

Hab es nun mal mit Lüftern am Radi probiert diese aber so langsam laufen das sie auf 60cm nicht hörbar sind. 

Kann nun durch aus von Silent Pc sprechen auser Graka beim zocken.


----------



## Tequilaomega (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

So heute wird weiter getestet.

Aber zuvor noch ein Danke schön an Takei Naodar der mich mit seiner Pionierarbeit inspiriert hat und einige gute Tipps gegeben hat. Mit dennen der Umbau erst richtig funktioniert. 

Ein Nadelöhr bei der ganzen Sache ist sicher der Übergang von den Schläuchen zum Radi. 
Muss dort einen Weg finden die Schläuche aufzuweiten über die Kupferrohre zu bekommen. 
Jedoch größeren ID geht nicht da sonst auf der Pumpe nicht halten.


----------



## Uter (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Schläuche kannst du weiten, wenn du sie in warmes Wasser (nicht mehr kochend) hältst und dann über etwas kegelförmiges drückst und das so lange wiederholst bis der richtige Innendurchmesser gegeben ist.


----------



## Tequilaomega (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

@Uter Danke, auf die Idee wäre ich nicht gekommen hätt mich wohl mit einen Heisluftföhn gequält.


----------



## Malkolm (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Sollte das nicht genügen nutze doch einfach ein Stück größeren Schlauch, welchen du mittels Reduzierstück mit dem kleinen verbindest.
Dann ahst sogar noch ein Teil mehr, was du modden kannst. Kannst es ja als eine Art blitzableiter verkleiden


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

"Mutige" Befestigung der Schläuche ... Kabelbinder ftw.


----------



## Tequilaomega (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

So, gestern noch einen kleinen Test gemacht. 

Die H70 Pumpe fördert ca. 90l/h aber nur ohne Wiederstand bzw. 14m Kühlkreislauf mit Radi. 
Mit Radi komme ich auf ca. 30l/h.

Entschluss steht fest größere Pumpe muss her. Könnt mir hier gleich eine abholen die 750L/h fördert. 
Die Pumpe hat aber leider 20mm Anschlüsse, bekomm da aber hoffe ich Adapter gelötet auf Anschlüsse für 13mm.
Hätte da mal an diese gedacht Aquatuning 19/13mm Schraubanschluss gerade G1/4"

Die Pumpe würde mich gerade mal 30€ kosten und läuft mit 12V aber ist wie der Restliche Mod mal nichts von der Stange
Was die Lautstärke angeht kann ich noch nichts Genaues sagen. Kann ich aber zuvor wohl Probehören

Denke aber das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis ist Spitze. So könnte ich dann auch noch später einen 2. Radi ran machen. 

Beim 1. Radi bin ich schon Schritt Weise daran die Lamellen gerade zu biegen. sieht gleich viel besser aus. 
Lass dann dort auch gleich die Anschlüsse Anlöten. Mit etwas Glück passt er dann genau in das Gehäuse.

Hat seine Vorteile wenn man einen Onkel hat der eine Klimakältetechnik Firma betreibt. 
Ne Kompressor is mir zu laut


----------



## fuSi0n (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Die Pumpe die du da holen könntest, scheint ja eher sowas wie eine Teichpumpe zu sein oder ne dicke Eheim. Da werden dir deine Verbindungen uU abfliegen.
Aber von wegen Preisleistung -> atomrofl. Du hast ca 75 Euro für eine H70 bezahlt. Davon benutzt du jetzt einen mäßigen Radiator der für hohe Umdrehungszahlen ausgelegt ist + einen nicht näher bekannten CPU-Kühler, der sicherlich nicht an die Leistung eines HK 3.0, EK Supreme oder Kryos rankommt. FÜr den gleiche Preis bekommst du einen 120er Dual-Radiator + einen HK 3.0 LC oder Kryos Delrin..... Zusammen eine deutlich bessere Leistung + vernüftige Anschlussgewinde.
Ich will dir dein Projekt nicht madig machen, aber in meinen Augen hättest du das Geld auch sinnvoller investieren können.


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

30l/h sind locker ausreichend. Wenn du die Pumpe mit 750l/h kaufst (Was für eine ist es?), dann hast du den Durchfluss auch nur ohne Widerstand. Wichtiger ist der Druck bei Pumpen.
Ich würde eine XSPC X2O 450, EHEIM Station oder EHEIM 1046 kaufen.

19/13 bringt nicht viel. Ich würde 16/10 oder 11/8 kaufen.

Die Kompaktkühlung war natürlich unnötig, aber ohne die wär Tequilaomega vielleicht nicht auf die Idee gekommen eine passive Wakü zu bauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Ne 12 V Pumpe ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für Teiche und die dort verwendeten Pumpen haben oft keine große Förderhöhe/Druck. (ne Eheim 1262 macht 40 l/min, aber kapituliert bei 4-5 m Höhe)
Die "750 l/h" Angabe ist somit auch nichts wert. Ich kenne 1000 l/h Pumpen, die wären für eine Wakü arg schwach.


----------



## Tequilaomega (4. Juli 2011)

Bin ja auch mal davon ausgegangen das die H70 mehr leistet im Originalzustand. 

Dann der Gadanke das man da etwas nachhelfen kann. Leider mehr od weniger nen FAIL. 
Jetzt wird halt schrittweise aufgestockt.

Da mir eher die Leistung wichtiger ist als die Optik wobei früher oder später diese auch verbessert wird und 
ich sonst zu wenig zum basteln hätte als mit etwas von der Stange einfach zusammen zuschrauben 

Bei der Pumpe und was Schläuche angeht bin ich mir halt noch echt nicht sicher. 

Wollte mir dazu heute noch mal bei den Jungs die ne Mora betreibn Werte ansehen. 

Ne Eheim 1046 hatte ich heute auch schon öfters im Auge. 

Schläche würden noch 16/10 in Frage kommen diese wären dann gleich mit dem Radi. 

Mit der alten H70 werde ich vl die H50 eines Freundes ein wenig aufstocken oder in den Bürorechner. 
Verwendung findet sich dann schon noch.

@Uter da hast vollkommen Recht, ohne die H70 wäre es wohl nie so schnell dazu gekommen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juli 2011)

Sehr geile Idee und ne Flasche als AGB, sehr unkonventionelle Lösung^^

Trotzdem gibt mir das zu Denken ob ich meine H70 morden soll, oder doch mir gleich ne gescheite wakü zulegen.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ... ob ich meine H70 morden soll,...



Ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, trotzdem sehr geil  Bringt es irgendwie auf den Punkt


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

@Coxxone wenn der Radi nicht so groß ist wie meiner sollte das Ergebniss von den Temperaturen sicher noch besser sein als bei mir.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:
			
		

> Ob beabsichtigt oder nicht, trotzdem sehr geil  Bringt es irgendwie auf den Punkt



Nicht beabsichtigt aber geil xD hahaha, hätte nie gedacht das ich mich über meine eigenen post so wegschmeiße.


@Te wieso kleiner, führst du dein leistungsminus auf den zu geringen durchfluss/ fehlende Lüfter zurück?


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Nein auch mit Lüfter geht meine Temp nicht runter. Zuwenig Förderleistung


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm naja, ich denke ich werde trotzdem zu ner gescheiten wakü greifen, vorrausgesetzt ich kann mich von meinen dj equip trennen (sonst sitzt das Geld nicht so locker)


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Nein auch mit Lüfter geht meine Temp nicht runter. Zuwenig Förderleistung


 Dann könnte auch der Kühler limitieren. 
Durchfluss braucht man nicht viel, u.U. reichen 15l/h und der Kühler der H70 wird wohl kaum auf hohen Durchfluss ausgelegt sein.


----------



## Tequilaomega (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Naja in meiner Planung steht nun Pumpe -> CPU Kühler -> Graka -> irgendwann mal Mobo und dann Radi rauf bis es nichts mehr bringt 

Hab auch im Sinn mit Radi auserhalb vom Raum um die Temps zu senken vor allen Abends beim zocken.


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Warum kaufst du nicht die Pumpe und den Kühler auf einmal? Dann sparst du einmal Versandkosten.


----------



## Tequilaomega (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 Mod Frankenstein Mod*

Zwischen Fazit nach knapp 2 Wochen und das Dauerbetrieb!

Pumpe läuft noch immer  

Die Temperaturen unter 1Std Prime mit AIDA64 ausgelesen.

Wasser Temp nach CPU-Kühler: ~34.6°C am Radiator Eingang und Anhand der NZXT Fühler
Wasser Temp im AGB: 29.9°C mit den NZXT Fühler 
Raum Temp: 26.5°C
10cm über den Radi: 29°C unbrauchbarer Wert
CPU: 44°C
Kerne: 46°C alle gleich

CPU Einstellung: 3700MHz mit 18.5x200 @ 1,370V (für Cool&Quiet) 

Der Radiator liegt auf den HAF932 und darunter sind nochmal 3 Stk. 120mm Lüfter die mit 1000rpm in den Radiator blasen. So eingestellt das es kaum hörbar ist. Aber auch mit voller Leistung kaum Temperatur Unterschiede, einzige die Raumtemperatur bemerkt man. 

Dreck oder Sonstiges hat sich noch nicht angesammelt, wobei der Fragwürdige Kühlflüssigkeitsmischung. 

Da die Pumpe einfach für die Größe des Radiators viel zu schwach ist, kommt nun eine neue Pumpe her. Habe mich zwar noch nicht so ganz entscheiden können aber denke es wird eine Innovatek HPPS Plus. Darauf der HPPS MOD.

Zur Entscheidung, brauche nicht wirklich eine Pumpe die via Software alles ausliest, da eh nur selten beachtet wenn mal alles läuft. Den Durchfluss würde ich dann lieber extern Auslesen da ich noch meine NZXT Lukü Steuerung habe, dort via 3Pin auch den Durchfluss rein bekommen sollte. Gleiche mit Temperaturfühler. Auslesen der Werte würde ich Persönlich lieber erst in einer 2ten Bestellung vornehmen da ich mir sicher bin das ich danach noch mehr benötige. Grafikkarte kommt ja später auch noch.  

Hier mal ein Warenkorb

Klick mich Edition 1 

1. Schritt will die Pumpe zusätzlich in das System integrieren. Den Schlauchdurchmesser habe ich anhand des  Innendurchmesser der Leitungen am Radiator gewählt. 
Möchte auf beiden Seiten der Pumpe mit den Adaptern auf G1/4" und dann die 13/10er. 

Für CPU-Kühler kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Werde mal abwarten wie gut sich dann die "H70" schlägt und abwarten was dann für Bulldozer am Markt kommt. 
Will ein Upgrade bzw muss mehr oder weniger. 

Gibt es eine besseres Kühlmittel? 

Kann man in den Kreislauf später einfach eine 2te Pumpe integrieren? Falls ich dann auf mehrere Radiatoren erweitere? Spiele da mit den Gedanken 2 Radiatoren Gruppen, also 2 am Case und 2 Outdoor zuschalten. Kopplung geht da denke ich dann nur Manual schalten. Warum das ganze um im Sommer die Raumtemperatur nicht in die Höhe zu treiben. Die Inneren 2 Radi zum Zocken/Abends ganz abschaltbar oder mit den draußen verbauten Radi in Wechselschaltung. Wie genau oder Welche Vorteile es mit sich bringt erweisen sich dann durch Test.

Deswegen auch mein Schrittweiser Ausbau.    

Mit den Vorhandenen G1/4 Anschlüsse werde ich nach einer Möglichkeit sehen diese an den Radiator zu bekommen. Denke Anlöten.

Veränderung´s & Optimierung´s Vorschläge erwünscht.


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> ~34.6°C ... 29.9°C


Das zeigt, dass die Pumpe wirklich kämpfen muss...



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> CPU: 44°C


 Nö.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kostet eine Aquastream XT Standard ~ das gleiche wie die HPPS+ und kann deutlich mehr (und nichts weniger).
Eine 2. Pumpe wirst du nie brauchen (vielleicht wenn deine EHEIM nach 20 Jahre 24/7 Betrieb kaputt geht ). Schau dir mal das System von ruyven an, der hat eine 1046, die 3 passive Radis und jegliche Wärmequellen (auch so unnötige wie RAM ) versorgt.
Nehm lieber 16/10 Schlauch.
Du brauchst einen Einlassadapter und einen Auslassadapter und keine 2 Einlassadapter.
Als CPU-Kühler ist momentan der Kryos der P/L-Tipp.


----------



## Tequilaomega (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

Der Kryos sieht ja mal nett aus und Preislich passt er auch noch, naja in Silber muss er ja nicht unbedingt sein 

Aber im Test steht doch das keine 16/10ner Schläuche passen  

Was macht das bei den Schläuchen viel unterschied ob nun 13/10 od 16/10 ?


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Juli 2011)

16/10 passt nur mit Tüllen oder minimum einem Winkel drauf.

Der Unterschied zwischen 13/10 und 16/10 ist der Biegeradius. 13/10 knickt um einiges schneller als 16/10 und ist somit schlechter zu verlegen.


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

Den Kryos gibt es ja nur mit Sterlingsilber. Ein guter Kühler muss aus Diamant sein. 

Bei der POM Version passen afaik keine 16/10 Schraubis, bei den neueren Metallversionen schon. Wenn du keine Winkel nutzen willst kannst du man bei AC anfragen, ob sie dir einen POM-Kühler bauen, bei dem 16/10er passen. AC ist da sehr kundenfreundlich. 

13/10 knickt so schnell, dass ich es als Risiko bezeichnen würde, da die Schläuche nicht nur beim Verlegen, sondern auch im Betrieb beim Erwärmen knicken können.


----------



## Keygen (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

ist es möglich den h100 so umzomodden? wenn ja, mach ich das und bau noch ein GPU küher dazu^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> 3 Stk. 120mm Lüfter die mit 1000rpm in den Radiator blasen. So eingestellt das es kaum hörbar ist.







> Zur Entscheidung, brauche nicht wirklich eine Pumpe die via Software alles ausliest, da eh nur selten beachtet wenn mal alles läuft.



Die Watercool Eheim 1046 ist mitlerweile 4 € billiger als die HPPS, ist ein bißchen kürzer, kann ohne Mod via Poti an der Rückseite und damit stufenlos geregelt werden und bringt ihren eigenen Auslassadapter (der in deinem Warenkorb sonst noch fehlen würde - es sei denn du möchtest den 8/10er Anschluss, der der HPPS beiliegt, nutzen).



> Den Durchfluss würde ich dann lieber extern Auslesen da ich noch meine NZXT Lukü Steuerung habe, dort via 3Pin auch den Durchfluss rein bekommen sollte.



Afaik unterstützt die nicht explizit DFS. Und guck dir mal die Auswahl an DFS an, deren Impulsrate an normalen Lüfteranschlüssen auslesbar ist...




Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Aber im Test steht doch das keine 16/10ner Schläuche passen
> 
> Was macht das bei den Schläuchen viel unterschied ob nun 13/10 od 16/10 ?


 
Wenns um die Ecke geht, soll der Unterschied schnell spürbar werden. Alternativ kann man aber auch 8/11 nehmen. Ähnlich gut zu verlegen, wie 10/16 und die Anschlüsse finden überall Platz. (Billiger ists außerdem und Bastelfreunde bekommen passenden Schlauch iirc auch in jedem Baumarkt  )


----------



## Tequilaomega (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

@Keygen hast du dir die H100 schon zugelegt ? Wenn nein, kauf dir gleich ne Richtige Wakü od kannst dann die Teile von meine H70 haben zum weiter modden 

Dann werden es wohl 16/10er gut zu wissen! Danke an euch! 

Will von der Pumpe direkt in 16/10er Anschlüsse kommen, muss mal nachsehen welche ich da genau brauche.


----------



## Tequilaomega (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

So hab nun den Warenkorb etwas verändert

Edition 2

Reduzierer das ich auf die Pumpe komme, will mich noch wegen CPU-Kühler umsehen aber den Rest wenn möglich gleich morgen schon bestellen.

Passen nun die Ein/Auslass Adapter ? Hoffe schon.

Dann kann ich endlich mit den Casemod weiter machen wenn die ersten Sachen hier sind.


----------



## Keygen (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> @Keygen hast du dir die H100 schon zugelegt ? Wenn nein, kauf dir gleich ne Richtige Wakü od kannst dann die Teile von meine H70 haben zum weiter modden
> 
> Dann werden es wohl 16/10er gut zu wissen! Danke an euch!
> 
> Will von der Pumpe direkt in 16/10er Anschlüsse kommen, muss mal nachsehen welche ich da genau brauche.



muss erst wieder arbeiten gehen  bevor ich etwas kaufe. aber ich finde die h serie so extrem kompakt, ausserdem muss man am gehäuse nicht umbauen. für eine richtige wakü muss man genug platz finden


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


>


 Sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Das ist wirklich eine Vergewaltigung des potentiell passiv nutzbaren Radis. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alternativ  kann man aber auch 8/11 nehmen. Ähnlich gut zu verlegen, wie 10/16 und  die Anschlüsse finden überall Platz.


Dafür passt 11/8 hier nicht an den Radi.



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Reduzierer das ich auf die Pumpe komme, will  mich noch wegen CPU-Kühler umsehen aber den Rest wenn möglich gleich  morgen schon bestellen.


Hä? Du kannst in die Pumpe dank der Adapter ganz normale Anschlüsse eindrehen.



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Passen nun die Ein/Auslass Adapter ? Hoffe schon.


 Passen tuen sie, aber die eckigen machen weniger Probleme.



Keygen schrieb:


> aber ich finde die h serie so extrem kompakt,  ausserdem muss man am gehäuse nicht umbauen. für eine richtige wakü muss  man genug platz finden


 Nicht unbedingt. Bei normalen Waküs  gibt es kleinere Radis als bei den Kompaktkühlungen und die Möglichkeit  mehrere kleine zu verbauen. Der CPU-Kühler ist bei einer normalen Wakü  auch kleiner. Das einzige was man mehr unterbringen muss ist eine Pumpe,  aber eine kleine Tauchpumpe wie die XSPC X2O 450 findet wirklich  überall Platz.
Außerdem willst du doch die Kompaktkühlung modden, warum willst du dann nicht basteln? 
(Wenn du glaubst ein 240er reicht für CPU unf GPU musst du schon verdammt sparsame Komponenten haben.)


----------



## Tequilaomega (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

Die Lüfter bringen eh keinen Temp unterschied nur mal so als Test. 

Sobald ich eine Antwort bekomme wird bestellt. Nicht mehr normal Abends 30°C Raumtemperatur und ohne Lüfter bei offenem Fenster nicht zum Aushalten. 
Bei den 30°C zocke ich ja noch nicht mal. Möchte deswegen mit den 2 anderen Radi nach draußen auf den Balkon. 
Wenn es dort wegen der Sonne zu warm ist wird das ganze nach oben in den Dachboden verlagert. 

Dort könnte man das Teil auch in ein Wasserbecken stellen  bringt auf Dauer wohl auch nichts


----------



## Tequilaomega (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: "Bestellliste ausarbeiten"*

Brauche mal schnell Hilfe bevor ich falsch anschließe! 

Geht um die Radi und um den Ein/ Ausfluss Richtung. Mich hat da mal mein Vater drauf hingewiesen das dies sehr wichtig ist. Nur gerade nicht erreichbar  müsst sich das auch erst wieder ansehen. 

Also Bild ist anbei. Flussrichtung bzw. das der Rohre habe ich angezeichnet das man eine Übersicht ohne die Rückseite hat.

Glaube selbst so ist die beste Möglichkeit, Radi bleiben auch vorerst mal so stehen. 

Bitte um schnellen Rat oder einfach ein OK. Weil bin gerade am Umbauen


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: Neue Pumpe Testen, 2ten Radi anschliesen*

Ist ok, wenn du die Radis auf die Seite legst haben sie passiv mehr Leistung und der Ein- und Auslass ist egal.


----------



## Tequilaomega (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: Neue Pumpe Testen, 2ten Radi anschliesen*

So nun sieht es schon viel besser aus.

Heute einen Spontan kauf im AquaZoo gemacht  eine EHEIM Compact 1000 ist nun mein und mehr im System. Macht sich gleich positiv bemerkbar. 

Prime95
Cpu Kern: 43°C
RaumTemp: 24,9°C
WasserTemp: 26,3°C

CPU= 3,7GHz 18,5x200 @ 1,3750V

Alles läuft wieder mal Passiv. 

Pumpe läuft im AGB hab da mal schnell einen gemacht, werde die Idee aber weiter verfolgen! 
Wenn ich die neuen Schläuche habe wird dieser mit gemoddet. 

Alles läuft wieder mal Passiv. 

Pics coming soon. Erst mal welche machen


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair H70 "Frankenstein" Mod Aktuell: Neue Pumpe Testen, 2ten Radi anschliesen*

Ein kurzes Bilder Update, einfach sehr wenig Zeit momentan.

Pumpe wie oben schon genannt ist eine Eheim Compact 1000 weil Aquatuning.at glaube ich nichts verkaufen mag, auf eine Kontakt Mail einfach nicht antwortet. 
Den Anschluss der Pumpe werde ich noch G1/4 Anschlüsse verpassen, hab dazu schon einen MOD gesehen. 
Momentan ist sie ja noch eine Tauchpumpe und saugt über einen Spalt im Deckel das Wasser ein. 

CD-CASE AGB in schnell Mod um auf Funktion zu testen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Radis auf dem Gehäuse momentan aber die Lüfter zwischen drin bringen nicht wirklich etwas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind halt Radi für den Passiven Betrieb. 

Hätte da aber bald etwas nettes einen Radi mit 30kw Leistung  mit dem Maß von 1mx1m nicht mehr Lanparty Tauglich. 
Da bei einen Reisebus von uns wird ein neuer Radi nachgerüstet der das Klimagas kühlt bzw verflüssigt. 

Hab mir heute noch Schläuche gekauft das ich mit den Radi´s Outdoor komme was mein eigentliches Ziel ist. 
Anschlüsse müssen bald mal her das mit Schrumpfschläche haltet schon bombe, aber das ständige an und abmachen. 

Brauch eine gute Lösung wie ich die 2 Radi was ich nach draußen verlegen will an/abschließen kann aber in der Reihen Folge 
des Kreislaufes sonst als erstes habe. Ins Case möchte ich nur 1nen od max. 2 Radi einarbeiten evtl. als 2ten den meiner Corsair.

Das ich halt noch Mobil bleibe zwar sind die Lan-Party´s eher etwas seltener geworden aber ohne großen Aufwand möchte ich dann noch hin können.


----------

